# 4dKH Water for Drop Checker



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Guys

For those of you using a drop checker, I'm sure know what you know I'm talking about!
So i read sooooo many different articles by now, and ended up at the barr forum.

So here goes:

1000ml of distilled water needs 1.2grams of baking soda to get the dkh to 4
So that's exactly two bottles of 500ml Nestle water (that's what I have beside me right now). So if I split that, that's going to be 0.6grams of baking soda per bottle to get to 4dKH, so 1/8 of a tsp is exactly 0.593g (if i can measure correctly LOL)... So that should jump one bottle to 4dkh with 1/8 tsp of baking soda? Correct? 

Do i sound insane? or does it sound correct?

Thanks in advance!

ERROR : KEEP READING DOWN


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

I didn't know Nestle made distilled water bottles. I have one next to me too but its ozonated natural spring water.

I am trying to make this solution as well, so let me know how you end up making it. So far I have been just adding baking soda by trial and error until my test kit reads 4dkh. Not the most accurate method but I don't have a gram scale.

Side Note: For anyone looking for distilled water, Walmart sells 4L containers for 1.50 or so.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

SOOooO sorry, I meant natural water, LOL! Im an idiot after reading 100 different forums and DIY solutions!

Anyways, I measured over 5 different bottles of water from 5 different 24packs, it came to 3dKH for every single bottl!
So to bump this water up 1dKH, all you need to do is use a 1/64 or DROP tsp! That'll measure to 0.125g of baking soda that'll raise it exactly by 1dKH!
It's that simple! I got lucky that I had the 1/64 tsp that I use to dose my 5 gallons! =)


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ooops, btw, I'm not sure using natural spring water take any affect!?
And I've been testing the solution to see if it's really working or not since yesterday nite, in two tanks side by side, not sure if it's perfectly working or not yet, but I'll be testing it all night, trying to get it to turn yellowish green, so that'll tell me it's working =)


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

You are right, the 500ml Nestle natural spring water tested 3dKh. Now I just need to find a 1/64 measuring spoon...


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

btw, dun PACK the baking soda, just a scoop and use ur finger to flaten the top! =)
if you pack it, you'll end up at 5dKH, and yes, I'm talking from experience! LOL!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

For anyone wondering.. tested the solution last night.. worked perfectly!
Got it to a dark green and light green with increase and decrease of CO2!

This method works =)


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Thats good news  I will be making some this week. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

halonine said:


> Thats good news  I will be making some this week. Thanks for all the info.


You're very welcome!
If anyone needs help on this, bring your own nestle bottle of water, and I'll dump the baking soda in for you! LOL!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

I may actually take you up on that offer! ... if I'm ever in the area lol


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sure, you can definitely PM me!
Or if you like.. cuz I know alot of people dun like to use ebay or put their credit cards online to make any purchases, I can always help you order those tsp!
They come 1/4 1/8 1/16 1/32 1/64! These are the hard to find ones, I think i got mine a little less than $10, so if you need, I dun mind helping others out! But if not, just drop by =) I'd be glad to help you out!~


----------



## blossom112 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for posting ....has helped me as well !


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

blossom112 said:


> Thanks for posting ....has helped me as well !


=) Glad I didn't waste my effort to post!

But it's actually simple math.. people just made it too complicated by grams and everything! I rather find an exact tsp LOL! That's just called lazy i guess


----------

